# Dress in Malls and other public places



## ollixanna (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, brand new here.

I've been researching Dubai for a business class project, after several years of watching Dubai's development.

My question is, if a retail store has a dress code of t-shirt and jeans in America, does the dress code change in Dubai? Should the employees have to wear "dressier" pants and long sleeved tops? Or is it less of an issue.

Also, as far as who works in mall shops there, is it more nationals or expats? 

Sorry if this all comes off as ignorant, but I'm curious and very interested.

Oh, and for my own purposes, is it difficult being a single American woman living and working and Dubai?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A national working in a store? Don't make me laugh!

You may get an arab as a store manager but that's the nearest you'll get...


----------



## ollixanna (Jul 27, 2010)

So most of the retail jobs are held by expats?

I thought there was some sort of law about companies having to employee some nationals? Or is that more for corporate type places?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

T-Shirt and jeans is the usual attire worn by clothes shop employees here, and they're almost exclusively Indian/Filipino ex-pats.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Retail pays usually very very low that most western expats are not willing to live on. I think you must have just started researching dubai.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

The dress code overseas has nothing to do with the dress code here. It depends what the company here decides is their dress code. It may be jeans & T-shirt, it may be uniforms, it may be day dresses...it depends on the company.

Almost exclusively expats work in retail shops. Generally Indian/Filipino/Arab depending on the type of shop.

_"is it difficult being a single American woman living and working and Dubai"_ 
It depends exactly what you mean by 'difficult' - there are very many single women, from all over the world including the US, working here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Retail pays usually very very low that most western expats are not willing to live on. I think you must have just started researching dubai.





> Also, as far as who works in mall shops there, is it more nationals or expats?


From the OP, where did that mention "western"????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> From the OP, where did that mention "western"????


Helping his/her research along, if they are researching about coming over to get a retail job. As isnt that what most newbies are doing, asking questions that will relate directly to them coming or going?


----------



## ollixanna (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your great responses. It helps a lot for the project I'm working on.

I'm gathering that if a store with a casual work dress, like the Apple Retail Store or Gap, could have that same dress code in Dubai without issue, correct?

As for my tag on question, I meant more is it something can actually be done successfully? What, if anything, makes working in a corporate business environment, as a woman, difficult?

I've just seen a few things that make it seem like you'll need a male co worker with you at all times during meetings. Maybe that's just an over generalization, but I am just curious.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ollixanna said:


> I've just seen a few things that make it seem like you'll need a male co worker with you at all times during meetings. Maybe that's just an over generalization, but I am just curious.


Really? That's interesting, are you sure you've got the right country here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Seems the OP is confusing the UAE with KSA...
-


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, casual work dress can be, and often is, the dress code here.

_"What, if anything, makes working in a corporate business environment, as a woman, difficult?"_

Nothing. For example, my wife runs a company, meets with everyone including senior people in government departments and ministries exactly as she would back home. She actually thinks she's treated a little better here, a little more courteously.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe you are confusing Dubai with Saudi Arabia. Lots of westerners think that the whole of the Middle East is the same. Dubai is a much more liberal country with few restrictions for women. There are not really dress restrictions but we may show respect for our Muslim neighbours and not dress to provocative in public.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> A national working in a store? Don't make me laugh!
> 
> You may get an arab as a store manager but that's the nearest you'll get...



I would totally agree with you had I not seen it myself, but they do exist.

IKEA in Festival city has locals dressed in IKEA uniform as sales assistants. Would never have guessed though unless I spoke to them in Arabic.


As a side note, American perceptions of the Middle East and Arabs are always amusing.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

you could consider as a restriction on western women that if we are on our husband's sponsorship we need his permission to work, get a uae driving licence and buy alcohol. Course our husbands do what we tell them so no problem!


----------

